# What to wear? Pics included



## Asiagirl78 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm attending a wedding this weekend. It is semi-formal,rich, resort style, 4.00PM wedding followed by reception at 5.00PM.

I'm from india and have fair-brownish skin. I got 2 dresses to wear. One is a plain Teal Blue. It is a two piece set. Sleeveless knee length and an overcoat which covers the boobs with a knot on the middle(Do they call it shrugs?) . i'm thinking abt buying a silver color shoes and bag and wear my pearls with it. 

Another one is somewaht like this color but little bit dark with dark yellow glass sequins for 4 inch all around the dress.(it goes cross from top to bottom) with asymetrical cut on the bottom and goes upto to ankles. I'm thinking abt buying gold shoes and bags and wear some yellow crystals pendant and earrings. 

What do you all think? Which one would be look good for evening wedding. I'm just tired of looking for perfect dress and with limited options(no sleeveless for me). Please give me some ideas. i have only one more day.

Is it teal blue too bright for a evening wedding?

Also I have long hair and I usually let it loose or use a center clip. Which hair style would be good for any of the above two dresses?

Waiting for your answer

Thanks.


----------



## Laura (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome Ramya! I am clueless when it comes to fashion so i wont comment but just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## Maja (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk! I'm Maja from Slovenia.

Both dresses sound gorgeous from the descriptions. I would personally go with the purple one with gold sequins. It sounds more appropriate because of the darker colour and the gold sequins make it more formal and festive at the same time. I also like this one better, because the teal one has a shrug which IMHO doesn't look formal.

As for accesories I like your choice of a gold bag, but buy a small one, because you don't want to divert the attention from the dress. Shoes, well, you can go with gold or dark brown with purple undertones, but definitely not black or white.

Keep jewelry simple and gold or gold-like.

Now, for the hair, I'd keep it loose and simple, I think that would balance the colour of your dress and your accessories nicely.

HTH!


----------



## Asiagirl78 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Maychi. Your hints definetely are going to help me. I tried both dresses on day time and it looks good. Now I'm more thinking of wearing the gold sequins dress.

Thanks


----------



## pieced (Mar 16, 2006)

I would personally go for the one with the yellow glass sequenc. I liked how you discribed it. Have a wonderful golden tone on the eyeshadow, and black eyeliner. The hair you should just have romatic wavy hair like this, but don't have it up, just let it hang. http://www.curly-hair-styles-magazine.com/images/wavy-hair-styles-10.jpg Good luck with the party, and do post some pics on how you look...http://www.curly-hair-styles-magazine.com/images/wavy-hair-styles-10.jpg


----------



## Asiagirl78 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks. That's what another girl suggested too. My hair looks very similar to the one who sent. So I think I'm good to go....:icon_smil


----------



## Asiagirl78 (Mar 16, 2006)

Please let me know your opinion

Thanks


----------



## Maja (Mar 16, 2006)

I merged the two threads together, so we can have it all in one thread.

I still vote for the second dress.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the grey dress the best!


----------



## lavender (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the 2nd one too!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 16, 2006)

the grey one.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 16, 2006)

the second dress.:icon_smil


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 17, 2006)

pick the second one (purple? gray?)


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 17, 2006)

def the gray one! pretty dresses!


----------



## Liz (Mar 17, 2006)

gray! i like the sequins


----------



## Leony (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, I just want to welcome you to MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd go with the 2nd one!

By the way, Welcome to MakeupTalk! :flowers:


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2006)

i agree.. the 2nd one would be my choice.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the style of the grey dress more.


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2006)

the 2nd dress seems more suited for a semi-formal event.


----------



## chickbot (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the darka 1 cuz it would go wit ya skin


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 17, 2006)

#2:icon_smil


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 17, 2006)

Second dress is the one I would pick.


----------



## Becka (Mar 17, 2006)

i'm with the others on dress 2 being the first choice, but both dresses are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 21, 2006)

Second one the purple. Its more formal. The blue looks like one for a garden wedding both are beautiful dresses


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

welcome to MuT!

i vote for the second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 22, 2006)

i vote for the second dress


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to MUT! I would choose the second dress as well!


----------

